# Severed mummified heads shock



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Burglars get severed heads shock*

2 hours, 28 minutes ago

Burglars in Vienna opted for a speedy getaway after they found eight severed human heads when breaking into the basement of an apartment building, Austrian police said Friday.

A dentist had stored the mummified heads, which he used for research, in a chest in the basement. Burglars stumbled upon the collection when they broke in, police said.

"The burglars were looking for loot when they discovered the heads," said a spokeswoman for Austrian police. "From what it looks like, they just left them lying and bolted away."

Austrian authorities said they were investigating whether there had been a breach of the regulations for storing research materials.

:xbones: :xbones: :xbones:


----------

